# Dwarf Koi



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Do these exsist?


----------



## elrond (Dec 18, 2007)

far as iam awear no, each sp sem to grow diffrent sizes, ogens are usally the bigest, usally followed by sanke etc but they all get pretty.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Goldfish would probably be the nearest tbh!


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh OK so how do you know if your getting a small or big Koi? (I mean when not fully grown lol)


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Oh OK so how do you know if your getting a small or big Koi? (I mean when not fully grown lol)


You would have the know about the parents, about the particular varieties and their traits. Unfortunately not as easy as looking at a fish and seeing a particular thing that means it is smaller growing. Generally breeders aim for large growing fish!


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

xyra said:


> You would have the know about the parents, about the particular varieties and their traits. Unfortunately not as easy as looking at a fish and seeing a particular thing that means it is smaller growing. Generally breeders aim for large growing fish!


Right OK - it was just I may be building a small garden pond in the summer just I like Koi but dont have the room for massive Koi looks like some fantail goldfish maybe the stock then.


----------



## xyra (Apr 26, 2007)

Boccia-Boy said:


> Right OK - it was just I may be building a small garden pond in the summer just I like Koi but dont have the room for massive Koi looks like some fantail goldfish maybe the stock then.


That would be a better choice. If you want colour there are shubunkins and similar.

Even small/young koi need bigger ponds than people often realise. They are not as cold tolerant as goldfish and 6foot of depth is often quoted as a minimum.


----------



## Boccia-Boy (Jun 9, 2008)

xyra said:


> That would be a better choice. If you want colour there are shubunkins and similar.
> 
> Even small/young koi need bigger ponds than people often realise. They are not as cold tolerant as goldfish and 6foot of depth is often quoted as a minimum.


Thanks for the info.


----------

